# Advice in removing shoe colour and re-dying



## shoefetish (Jan 15, 2006)

Good evening all,
For years I have been searching for vintage Florsheim Imperials (FI) in olive green, grey and light beige. So far have had luck with only the beige model.
As I have a whole lot of brown pairs I thought I'd dye a few to olive green and grey. Maybe even one in dark blue as owned by a Japanese collector

As the brown models are hand stained I am of the notion the finish should come off easily to the bare leather. How should I approach this please?

Also need advice on how to re-dye the shoes, rejuvenate the leather, brands of dyes, strippers, etc that are the best for the job and anything else I should know.

Tried a cobbler (Mr. Minit) once. Shoes came back with a finish that started to crack and flake after a few wearings. So that is out.

My FIs are all 60s to 80s vintage so I am sure you understand the apprehension. 

Many thanks in advance for all assistance. Teacher, my FI comrade in arms hoping to hear from you as well.

Best regards.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

I did this with a pair of EG Dovers. I would encourage you to look at SF. There are some threads on shoe bleaching. What I did is bleach my shoes in a solution of water and household bleach. It took a couple of overnight dunkings but removed the color of the shoe (they were black).

Once removed you can recolor the shoes. You need to use a leather dye. I used a brand called Fiebings. You need to paint on the color in a couple of light coats and then use a shoe cream and then wax to finish them off. 

It can be done but requires patience and can turn ugly. I would urge you to practice with a pair of junk shoes before doing the actual pair.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

We use Fiebings to color our leather brace parts. It will streak and make inconsistent color if applied using a dauber or towel. The best way is with a plain water mister on the finest possible spray.


----------



## shoefetish (Jan 15, 2006)

Many thanks maxnharry and Alexander Kabbaz. Feibings is available here and I will try that - on a worn out pair to see how it goes.

And as suggested by you maxnharry will visit SF to find out more.

Once again thank you for taking the trouble to respond. Stay well.


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

A perhaps slightly less aggressive way to remove all finish and likely the dye as well is with acetone. I did that on an old pair of dark-brown Florsheims on which I was practicing my antiquing skills (or, truth be known, lack thereof). With acetone, you don't bathe the shoe, but rather apply it with a rag, followed by a wipe-off rag. With my shoes, this process--which didn't take that long--completely removed all trace of color, leaving a sort of light beigey-cream color on the leather. You'll have to pardon me, Maxnharry, but every time I hear about the bleach bath for a pair of shoes, I come down with what my grandmother liked to call the "vapors."


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

The 90% rubbing alcohol works well to strip wax and polish, then dye should work.


----------

